# 2010 Never Summer Heritage review



## PNWboarder (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice review. So what do you think about the whole getting in over your head thing with this board?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

PNWboarder said:


> Nice review. So what do you think about the whole getting in over your head thing with this board?


It's not about "being in over your head." The points I've been making are that it's not the right board for everyone, despite what some of the nuthuggers are pushing. The other point is that there are other great alternatives as well such as: Capita BSOD, Bataleon Jam, K2 Slayblade, Ride Highlife. Lib Dark Series. As far as buttering, I guess technically you can butter with it, but good luck doing any kind of manual or press.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

PNWboarder said:


> Nice review. So what do you think about the whole getting in over your head thing with this board?


Triple8sol's demurral aside, I can see where it is possible to get in over your head with a board the same way it's possible with a ferrari if you're not really a good driver. Just going to a sintered base means your top speed is suddenly higher. Add in improved edging if you're still unsure of your balance and yeah, I can see a really good board tossing you on your head. Fortunately for me, I'm a little more aware of my shortcomings that I would have been when I was younger. I think all you have to do is make sure you have some patience with the new board and take the time to get the feel for it.

What's nice for me in this case is that I no longer feel that my board is limiting what I can do. I suppose if I start doing a lot of park that might change, but then I've got the Havoc for a beater board.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> It's not about "being in over your head." The points I've been making are that it's not the right board for everyone, despite what some of the nuthuggers are pushing. The other point is that there are other great alternatives as well such as: Capita BSOD, Bataleon Jam, K2 Slayblade, Ride Highlife. Lib Dark Series. As far as buttering, I guess technically you can butter with it, but good luck doing any kind of manual or press.


Yeah, no question there's a bit of a bandwagon effect going on here. But relative noobs like me are going to take our lead from the more experienced riders, and if NS is getting talked up a lot, and if some guy from Calgary is offering a good deal, well....

Anyway, from the NS website selection chart the Heritage looks like a good choice (on paper). Definitely wouldn't take the Raptor or Premier at one end, or the Evo or Revolver at the other, but that still leaves several choices. I'd LOVE to demo a Legacy or SL. Just haven't figured out how to get anyone to send me one yet.


----------



## PNWboarder (Oct 30, 2010)

So I might be hopping threads, but I appreciate all the feedback in helping me decide. I had it down to the Heritage in a 162, but my shop has the 160 and now doesn't think a 162 was included in the last order. Oh yeah I would be getting it for 100 off the retail. Go for it?
My stats are on the http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/33102-neversummer-sl-vs-heritage.html


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

PNWboarder said:


> So I might be hopping threads, but I appreciate all the feedback in helping me decide. I had it down to the Heritage in a 162, but my shop has the 160 and now doesn't think a 162 was included in the last order. Oh yeah I would be getting it for 100 off the retail. Go for it?
> My stats are on the http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/33102-neversummer-sl-vs-heritage.html


I think I've made my opinion of the Heritage pretty clear. :laugh: I'm a little shorter than you at 5'10" but a little heavier at 190+ (varies based on pizza consumption). 2 cm is less than an inch, and if you had to try the two boards one after the other without knowing which was which, would you really be able to notice the 2cm diff? I wouldn't. Bird in the hand for $100 off is worth 2 cm IMO.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey don't get me wrong, it's a sick board and there's a reason why I had one last season and then upgraded to the new model too. It's gonna be my primary big mountain stick this year. My only possible regret is that I wonder if I should've gone up to a 160 instead. I got one for my buddy and side by side, it really isn't a full 2cm longer in length, plus the 158 is the same total length as my 157 Bataleon. I'd just hate to see a beginner spend $540 for this board only to find it's not very forgiving and not great to learn on. I'd steer more people to the SL than the Heritage, to be honest.


----------



## PNWboarder (Oct 30, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> Hey don't get me wrong, it's a sick board and there's a reason why I had one last season and then upgraded to the new model too. It's gonna be my primary big mountain stick this year. My only possible regret is that I wonder if I should've gone up to a 160 instead. I got one for my buddy and side by side, it really isn't a full 2cm longer in length, plus the 158 is the same total length as my 157 Bataleon. I'd just hate to see a beginner spend $540 for this board only to find it's not very forgiving and not great to learn on. I'd steer more people to the SL than the Heritage, to be honest.


Thanks for your advice and opinion. Definitely understand where you are coming from. Well, I picked one up and will have to see how it works for me. 
Just curious, if you were thinking bigger what weight are you?


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't know whether it is better to dig up an old thread or write a new one on the same topic...so I'm a diggin.

Just got a 10/11 NS Heritage 162 to replace my Lib Tech T.Rice 157 that was too short and got sketchy at high speeds. About me: 5'10" 220 lbs size 10.5 boot, started riding in 1987 but took a LONG hiatus for marriage and kids. Got back on a board last year with my now 9 yr old son and my wife has taken it up too. I like to freeride mostly and hit some jumps...have ventured into the park a couple of times with my son but being 37 and having had back surgery in September so I have to be careful about the slams I take. Our local mountain is really just a bump...vertical sheet of ice here on the east coast.

The OPs comments are really spot on IMO, he made some points that I'm not sure I could have put into words. Here is what I noticed about the Heritage on day one. Softer than the T.Rice by quite a bit at the tips. I'm a bit torn on this, I went 162 because the T.Rice was getting unstable at high speeds and I'm not sure I have corrected that issue but I think there is a bit of a learning curve going from the T.Rice to the Heritage. That said the conditions were less than good yesterday as we have had a lot of freezing rain in the last few days and the lighting was really bad yesterday, couldn't see anything in the terrain and I think due to the dampness of the board I wasn't feeling anything either, so I got tossed around a bit on my first couple of runs. As the day went on I got used to it a bit and really ripped some high speed runs out. For sure the Heritage is faster from edge to edge than the T.Rice...I really liked this fact. I don't ride switch much but I figured I would give it a shot and took several runs switch down our trail all switch and found it easier than the T.Rice, I think this was a combination of the softer flex and the faster edge to edge response.

So in conclusion I like the board a lot, maybe not exactly what I was looking for but I think with a little time to adjust to the flex I could really like it and it will make riding slower with my wife and son a good bit easier than a longer T.Rice would have been.


----------

